# Libreoffice issues



## KenGordon (Oct 5, 2013)

Hmmm....well, I have installed Libreoffice from the port on my system, but cannot find this:

/usr/lib/libreoffice/program/ at all. 

I need to run `spadmin` in order to add my networked printer, a Canon MX-890,, but so far, spadmin doesn't appear to exist.

Any ideas?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 5, 2013)

On mine, it is /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/spadmin.  It does not work without CUPS.


----------



## KenGordon (Oct 5, 2013)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> On mine, it is /usr/local/lib/libreoffice/program/spadmin.  It does not work without CUPS.


Oh. I had wondered. OK. I'll look again, but so far, I haven't found it. Thanks. You'se guys are awesome!


----------

